
3 Simple Steps to Being Lucky - epi0Bauqu
http://blog.stevebarsh.com/barsh_bits/2009/01/3-simple-steps-to-being-lucky.html
======
noodle
imo, its all about gathering your ingredients and waiting until the right
time. its not worth heavily stressing about location, because location and
ingredients are connected. you move location and it tends to drain
ingredients.

prepare yourself for an opportunity and go looking. thats luck.

